# New To Collecting - Hi Folks :)



## jkb89 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I've recently started collecting pocket watches (only two in my collection so far, hope to increase this as funds allow) and just wanted to pop by and say hello.

I will post pictures of my pocketwatches soon, if any one is interested, one is an Elgin hunter (7J movement - left to me by my late great-grandfather) and the other a Waltham (open faced) that I purchased recently.

Any opinions on the best place to purchase watches from? (Apart from EvilBay!) I've noticed there dont seem to be many on here in the FS/Trade section.

Regards,

Joe.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Keep an eye out for a member called James, he often seems to have some really nice pocket watches for sale. As well as some stunning vintage pieces and he's a real gent to deal with.

Oh, and welcome to the forum. It's a nice friendly place on the whole, and the moderation is just about 'right'.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi,

I regularly find pocket watches at a local monthly antique fair. If not always buying it is a good way of learning more about pocket watches as well as getting a rough idea of prices. These vary depending on whether the dealer has had it serviced or is selling as is. After a few visits you will guage where prices are reasonable or dear. I also have met other watch collectors who sometimes are at the fair with a view of trading or selling. Would be worth trying if there is a regular fair near to you. Good luck with the collecting.

Regards

David


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, Joe and welcome! Pocket watches do sometimes come up in the sales corner, but you need to amass 50 posts before you can buy/sell there, or use the PM system. However, by joining in the chat and asking questions, etc. you will quickly reach this target. As Feenix said, James (in Canada) is an absolute gent to deal with...I have bought a couple of superb pocket watches from him in the past, and they've been in mint condition...he chooses very well! One of the advantages of buying from a watch forum, is that most members are enthusiasts like yourself, so it is very unlikely that you would get 'stung'. You can sometimes pick up bargains from boot sales, antique fairs, flea markets, charity shops etc. Our host, Roy also has some Smiths models on sale in his site above (click on the black RLT Watch Co. banner above) To give you an idea of the sort of quality you can expect from James, here's a Hamilton I bought from him last year in its original box.





































BTW, the apparent 'scratch' on the crystal at 3 o' clock in the third pic is a reflection...the crystal is perfect.


----------



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

beautifull


----------



## jkb89 (Jan 6, 2012)

That Hamilton is fantastic - Love the dial. I've browsed the forums on here, and I can't see any on at the moment - will keep looking!

Thanks for all the help. I will have to jump at the chance to buy anything James offers, if I like the look of it!

ATB,

Joe.


----------

